# DIY Multi-purpose Portable single axis solar tracking



## suncity (Feb 15, 2014)

I am making multi-purpose single axis solar tracking with power pack for outdoor camping/blackout emergency as OG (Off grid) mode as well as normal usage as GT (Grid tie) mode, control axis is East-West by actuator with feedback of photo sensor s (LED). The most solar axis controllers are designed to return the actuator to East position in the evening for waiting for sun rise. 
















The system has two parts; solar tracking mount and power pack. I planned to make 3-solar panel version (75W x 2= 150W) using portable basketball base; but, my son refused to use the portable basketball. I changed to make 2-solar panel version (75W x 2= 150W) temporally, with patio umbrella base. Xantrex powerpack 1500 (selling around $450) was my first image as backup power pack. 








Single axis solar tracking mount
The 2" pipe and installed DirecTV dish mount that equatorial axis control to follow the rotation of Sun by having single rotational axis parallel to the Earth's axis of rotation. This must be the most suitable for small sized single axis solar tracking to receive solar power effectively by always pointing Sun. The sun-path angle changes from winter to summer. It requires minor adjustment of the North-South axis to meet Earth's axial tilt by or season. 
Some solar tracking products have the photo sensors, installed on PCB together with several semiconductor devices. But, the temperature is easily exceed 100°F (38°C) and inside car is over 165°F (74°C) in May. You cannot imagine how high in July and August inside car here. So I modified LEDs from control PCB (Home CSP made). 
The actuator is light weight (3lbs) 200lbs class and installed manual waterproof toggle switches on actuator for easy positioning control, eliminating control switch box and cable. 








Power pack 
It has two SLA (12V/35A) batteries in lower milk box, upper milk box has electrics. I bought micro MPPT charge controller for battery charging, adding the diversion controller to monitor charging voltage of batteries, which activates the battery by bypass relay when reach the trip point (directly connect to the inverter or disconnect the batteries) to reserve batteries at full charged condition with overheat. I saw several troubles for the usage of micro GTI, so I decided to add OGI as OG mode (backup). So it has both GTI and OGI, switching GT mode and OG mode (for outdoor and blackout emergency), and installed on upper milk crates with folding hand truck (detachable). Some consumer electronics device and AC motor device do not work with modified sign wave OGI, so I decide to use PSW (TSW) type OGI.








I prefer to use cable/telephone company's utility PVC enclosure as J-box because of light weight, ready to use (pre-cable holes and screw stand-off spacers), weather proof, and cheap price. So I purchased AFL ($22) and Suttle ($4) enclosure:
Currently, I am waiting for my ordered solar panels, and working on my wind power generator.


----------



## Country Living (Dec 15, 2009)

Please post an introduction of yourself in the "Introduction" section of the forum.

The pictures jumping around so much is a bit distracting because there's no way to get a good look at one picture. Is this a commercial venture for you or are you building it solely for your personal use?


----------



## suncity (Feb 15, 2014)

Solely my personal use, nothing to sell. As I indicated in this post, I simply purhcased modules or units from several sellers and just assembled.


----------



## CulexPipiens (Nov 17, 2010)

Interesting concept. I'm dabbling with something similar using a self built solar tracking system based around the Arduino.


----------



## suncity (Feb 15, 2014)

I was thinking Optima Blue-top or Yellow batteries (hybrid type), but the inner dimension of Milk box is limited, these batteies do not fit in.
Anyway, this is my side power backup, my main power backup is wind generator which I am building.
I found there are some different sized Milk boxes. Hope you find exact fit sized boxes or batteries. Below is the #1 milk crate manufacturer:
http://www.idairycrates.com/dairy-crates


----------

